# new sig



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

what ? no comments ?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

wow, very well done. I like it very much


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice sig, man. I really like the colours. It is a sig that really stands out.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Fapfapfapfap.


----------

